# Braided Line



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Whar braided line is best all around for casting with a spinning reel?
What size is best for general fishing? [Willard and Mantua]


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well our vote is for Power Pro braided line green. Haven't been disappointed yet with it. Here's a link on some reviews...guess Grandpa D ultimately the choice is yours on what braided line will work on spinning reels.

http://forums.basspro.com/cgi-bin/ultim ... 1;t=003027

For us hands down on our bait casters it's Power Pro. We've used it at Willard and Mantua. Only thing that it different is that it's on our closed face Zebco 33 reels.

We've also had some pretty good snags and have always managed to get the lure back with hooks bent but the Power Pro didn't break...always after a good snag we take off 15' of line...don't want to loose a big one when the line is over stressed. :wink:

...again the choice is yours...just do it and experiment is the best advice we can offer... :wink: :wink:


----------

